# [Risolto]Kde4 non mi salva i settaggi di refresh del monitor

## pask1970

Salve a tutti. Come da titolo, ho deciso da poco di provare kde4 (ho sempre usato gnome) e poichè il mio monitor/scheda video ha problemi con il settaggio di refresh di default, 75hz, lo imposto a 60. Tuttavia devo farlo ad ogni riavvio, in quanto kde non mi salva l'impostazione. Ho provato sia tramite krandrtray nella tray icon, sia facendo partire kdesettings da root.

Qualche suggerimento?

Grazie per le eventuali risposte   :Smile: Last edited by pask1970 on Sun Mar 21, 2010 10:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## k01

prova a editare a mano ~/.kde4/share/config/krandrrc

----------

## pask1970

Niente da fare, purtroppo

----------

## pask1970

Ho risolto modificando direttamente lo xorg.conf

----------

## Kernel78

 *pask1970 wrote:*   

> Ho risolto modificando direttamente lo xorg.conf

 

allora metti il tag [risolto] nel titolo  :Wink: 

----------

## pask1970

D'accordo, anche se più di una "risoluzione" è un "workaround"   :Very Happy: 

----------

